# AKC Breeding Rights Question ???



## Dean129 (Feb 12, 2009)

So the story goes like this:

I purchased my GSD from a breeder last year. The thought of breeding at the time of purchase never crossed my mind. Now a little further down the road, I am considering it. I'm still in the research phases and I haven't totally comitted to the idea yet. My dog is still to young and I'd like to have the genetic's and OFA testing down prior to making my decision. 

However, because I never considered breeding him, I never thought to ask if I was purchasing him with Full or Limited registration. I can no longer get a hold of the breeder, so I'm kinda up [censored] creek. I decided to look toward the AKC for information regarding my breeding rights, and this is what they sent me:

<span style="color: #3366FF">There is a box on the application called the "Limited Box". If the boxis clear or has 3 numbers in it, this would mean that the dog has "FullRegistration". If the breeder has marked throught or darkened then thiswould mean that your dog has "Limited" Registraton". On full registration, your certificate is a purple border, and on a limited certificate it is an orange border.</span>

When I registered my GSD with the AKC, all I was sent, to the best of my knowledge, was paperwork regarding his pedigree 3 generations back. (Silver Registration is what its called)

If someone could give me some advice into investigating this further.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

silver reg. is just a package you can order along with the akc papers meaning you got his pedigree 3 gen. so it would have been $19 for silver plus $20 for the akc reg.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You should have received a Certificate of Registration (or something like that I do not have mine right with me). It would basically be about a 1/4 of a sheet of paper with the registration name etc. on it. This is the certificate that the AKC site is referring to that would have the purple (full registration) or orange (limited registration) border.


----------



## Dean129 (Feb 12, 2009)

I went back into my paperwork and I found it. I have Full Breeding rights. Now is the waiting game to see how his OFA and genetic's testing goes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Join a GSD club and get involved with something, agility, schutzhund, tracking, herding, obedience, etc. During the process of training and titling your dog you should make a lot of good contacts, people that can give you advice and an unbiased evaluation of your pup. 

If you are truly considering breeding, there is a ton of stuff to learn, that goes way beyond what kind of papers:

pedigree and lines
nutrician
choosing a stud dog
whelping and raising a litter
whelping complications
screening potential puppy buyers
health problems in the breed and in your dog's lines
conformation of the GSD
working ability and temperament

to name a few. 

The breed needs new people to study and learn and breed GSDs, but it takes a lot of time and money to do it right. It is not something that should be an afterthought. When purchasing a puppy, you should know and be looking for a puppy with very specific requirements in mind. 

Good luck with your puppy. Join a club. Go to shows. Train your pup. A dog with all the health checks, with good conformation, and with titles still may not be breed-worthy. It is not the end product but also the journey that must be considered when deciding whether your puppy should be bred.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If you have a male, the onus is on you to prove that your male is something for bitch owners to seek out. Studs are a dime a dozen. Take him to shows, does he do well depending on his lines and the type of show? Train him in various activities. Does he excel? Take him to a schutzhund club. Does the training director feel he has what it takes? If so, work him. If not, neuter him. Try to find a Temperament Test to get him evaluated. It's a very thorough test. Have experienced GSD people objective to your dog evaluate him honestly. If they don't think he's much, consider not breeding him. If they like what they see, that's great. It's very likely you'll be blind to the pros and cons of your own dog so having outside evaluators is a big bonus.

Healthwise, check hips, elbows, thyroid, DM, anything you can. Research the lines to find out what their health production was like. If your pup OFA's excellent but much of his immediate family had joint problems, do not breed him as the genetic trend is toward poor joints. 

Pedigree-wise, research his pedigree carefully and learn as much as you can about his lines. You can't just stud him out to any ol' bitch that walks up because his lines may not combine well with hers. If she produces a litter of disasters, the bitch owner will blame YOU and negative word will spread about your stud.

Good luck, he's a puppy now, train him well. Don't take breeding lightly and remember that you share responsibility in any pup you produce.


----------



## Dean129 (Feb 12, 2009)

Great feedback from everyone, thank you.


----------

